# (NY) - HR Tallmadges Spirit of Light SH - Yellow



## Yellow Dog (Apr 15, 2012)

HR Tallmadges Spirit of Light SH "Boggs" is a 2 year old YLM. He is a great mixture of show and field lines with a ton of drive. He has a huge blocked head, athletic build, and otter tail. He is an excellent marker and is still and quiet at the line and in the blind. In his first year of hunting, he retrieved almost 300 ducks and geese. He is very honest with a strong desire to please. Boggs is a very smart and sensible dog who is great with other dogs and children. He is truly an all around lab and has all the traits we look for in a labrador retriever. I look forward to running Boggs in AKC Master and UKC Finished level tests this Spring. 

For more information: Call (518) 578-8580, or e-mail [email protected] 

Health Clearances - 
OFA Hips: LR-203347G24M-PI - Good 
OFA Elbows: LR-EL58795M24-PI - Normal 
EIC: D13-027047 - Clear 
PRA: 13-6042 - Clear 
RD/OSD: 13-6042 - Clear 
NARC: 13-6042 - Clear


----------

